# Error Code 1



## iosbsdmonk (Nov 21, 2012)

So I tend to get error code 1 a lot, when installing from ports, my question is what the the error actually mean? I've been searching Google, and the forums I have yet to find an answer.

Thanks guys.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2012)

It's just a generic error. Post the entire error message.


----------



## iosbsdmonk (Nov 21, 2012)

I am not getting the error right now, but I see it all the time I just wanted to know if the error was specific.


----------

